# Dragon Updates, 1/3



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Andune:


















Narwa:


















Raine, 66% het chance for clear nails...can't wait to prove this girl out in the spring with Earendil, the Leucistic male:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they are looking great

and i cant wait to see the outcome


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Great looking BD's


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

good looking beardies


----------

